# 2014 Tarmac with Ultegra 6800 11-Speed!



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

https://seocycle.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/RIMG00212.jpg

https://seocycle.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/RIMG0020.jpg


??????BLOG


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

There's something fishy about that pic. Specialized uses BB30 cranks now and they don't offer Shimano wheels...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Typetwelve said:


> There's something fishy about that pic. Specialized uses BB30 cranks now and they don't offer Shimano wheels...


You may well be right in your skepticism, but keep in mind that 1) this is supposed to be a 2014 offering, so Spec _may_ offer Shimano wheelsets and 2) adapters are readily available for converting BB30 to accommodate Shimano cranksets.

Both would be pluses, IMO.

Gotta say, I do not like that white stem/ spacer set up. Hopefully that's not the next 'aesthetic trend'.


----------

